

Fundraising with a PPT, in Italy - Facens
http://www.slideshare.net/Facens/startups-fundraising-italy

======
ogeidix
You are one of the youngest entrepreneur in Italy and your slides are concise,
clear and well focused. I think we will have news from you soon!

